# Fright night trailer



## billc (May 24, 2011)

I really liked the first one, this one at least looks okay. we'll see. It looks like it is coming out in august, I wish they would release horror movies in October for halloween.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...-vampire-remake-fright-night-preview-thrills/

The original also had a more innocent quality to the main characters that this one seems to lack.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed the first one as well (just watched it again the other night on cable).  From what I've seen with the remake it looks like it could have some potential which I hope is the case. Most of the so called remakes that have come out in the past few years have been pretty big disappointments and have only been remakes in name only.


----------

